# 58558 and 58561  can both be bill together?



## CODING1234 (Feb 22, 2016)

Operative Hysteroscopy with Myomectomy, Polypectomy using Truclear Endometrial Shaver, 2) Dilation and Currettage


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 22, 2016)

If the payer follows CCI, no this would not be paid separately. Per NCCI 58558 is a column 2 code for 58561. It also says modifiers do not bypass the edit


----------



## gena379 (Feb 22, 2016)

CODING1234 said:


> Operative Hysteroscopy with Myomectomy, Polypectomy using Truclear Endometrial Shaver, 2) Dilation and Currettage



No. can't bill together. Bundle.


----------

